# the rice patch is growing very nice.



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

Hey, well, it's begun.. i just got a 5 inch tach, a few extra lights, as well as some decals/emblems that dont belong on my car.. let the white rice grow, LET IT GROW LET IT GROW LET IT GROWWW


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

lol..... WAIT--this is a joke right???


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

hmm..about a 1/4 of an inch away from off topic...


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*yes..*

Nope, its no joke ... im serious, i got patches and stuff.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

um, what? lol, did i miss something? patches? as in....paint patches...huh?


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*patch = emblem*

Well, i ment emblems, i got an _X_racing one, and im taking the X off my 200sX and replacing it with the Xracing . but.. i didnt get no slap em on decals, cause i think they are lame.. well, some lightning bolts? are those riceish?


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

oh, now i get it!
hmm, maybe you should get a lightning bolt emblem a nd then make a magnet thats shaped like a cloud and then put the cloud over the lightning. that would be cool


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

the one i liked is one guy took off the R on SE-R and put an X for SE-X..........decals are something for a person who wants to be noticed.....because they are not pulling away in thrid gear they rather look good getting beat off the line.. j/k


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

ccroaddog said:


> *the one i liked is one guy took off the R on SE-R and put an X for SE-X..........decals are something for a person who wants to be noticed.....because they are not pulling away in thrid gear they rather look good getting beat off the line.. j/k *


damn, someone beat me to it! i was gonna out an X next to my friends focus se's SE oh well


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I had SEXTRA on my car for a while but then someone took the letters. Damn thieves. I thought it was cool for awhile but then im glad they took them. I think if i find some in my garage i will put SEX. Hate to jock but what are the odds that i'll run into you


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Uknow I used to be emblem crazy I had a GTR on my grill and trunk. Than a Nissan Power on the sides..... 

I started seeing other Sentras andd 200s with it and I started thinking about Honduh boys with their Type R crap and One day I said Fu** all this 

I started on my trunk peeled off the GTR, the SENTRA, and the Nissan emblem (filled it in and repainted trunk panel). Then I peeled off the GTR on my stock grill and redid that with some mesh and painted it. Next came off the Nissan Power ones on the sides.

Now the car is nice and clean and I know It takes sum people a minute or two to figure out wut it is.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*hmm... after all this........*

hmmm after all this.. 5 inch tach blah blah. i installed it all... and i realized i had a nissan CIVIC... ugh.. i was discusted with myself.. so i took off all the patches.. the 5 inch oversized indiBLOW tach.. and then sold them all to some civic guy i know.. so now there is a "civic GTR".... ugh.. i dispise it.. but i made my money back....... double


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: hmm... after all this........*



Niss200SXGTR said:


> *hmmm after all this.. 5 inch tach blah blah. i installed it all... and i realized i had a nissan CIVIC... ugh.. i was discusted with myself.. so i took off all the patches.. the 5 inch oversized indiBLOW tach.. and then sold them all to some civic guy i know.. so now there is a "civic GTR".... ugh.. i dispise it.. but i made my money back....... double  *



you really confuse me


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: hmm... after all this........*



ccroaddog said:


> *
> 
> 
> you really confuse me *


i thoink he meant that he out all that stuff in his car and made it like a ricey civic, but instead now he sold it all to a guy with a civic and now theres a civic gtr because of the emblems...am i right?


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*yes.*

I had 2 GTR emblems.. and a tach... i sold it to a civic.. so now theres a civic GTR... *sigh*.... i suppose i should make a 200sx GSR or something.. haha


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

IMHO, I dont think rice is a bad thing. I have side marker lights which I dont think is rice. There is nothing wrong with stickers on the side just as long as you dont promote something your car doesnt have or isnt. Such as "type R". I am going to put a neon underbody kit which I dont think is rice, sure it doesnt help my performance but it will make my car stand out. As someone said before on this board, "rice is good in small portions but should not be the main course."


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*hmmm........*

imho, it just pisses me off that some cars desecrate the GT-R, i saw corrolla's with it, and i raced him and smoked him, and i had half the mine of getting out of the car and ripping the GT-R off of it, i know it's knida weird, but the SKYLINE GT-R is like the Nissan God or something, and as for that civic GT-R, i'm onto him.......


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*and also........*

APC distributes these GT-R emblems...........


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

There was a time when i was going to spell GT R with the letters from the back that said Sentra GXE.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

> There was a time when i was going to spell GT R with the letters


And you are admitting this to us...??


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

YES I AM!!!!!!!!  

I wanted to put SEX on the back but someone stole my X. I just took off all the letters.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Why would you put SEX on a car? That makes absolutely no sense and in my opinion is immature.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Well you know how GXE tells you what trim model the car is and what it has inside??? Well, SEX tells you what I have inside the car. Yes its immature, so what?? Whats your point?? Im 17 almost 18 in 3 weeks. Am I not allowed to be immature sometimes??


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

This is REALLY going off topic....dont make me move it..


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

JUST strip everything on the outside of the car and thats the end of all this......


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

HAHAHAHAHA!!! Good one Teknokid. That sh!t made me laugh. I think thats mad original and Im not hating. Wish I would have thought of the same thing ... What I'm having in the car ... ha ha ha ... Sex.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I dont think it was that off the topic as the subject was "the rice patch is growing nicely" spelling SEX on the back of your car is just as ricey as putting GT-R badges on your car when in fact it isnt. Just remember there is nothing wrong with a little rice.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*and also.......*

if you keep the factory badges the way they are, it's like a support for our nissans, them knowing exactly what took them, i also specifically hate it when people call my 200 a sentra, no offense to sentra owners though, especially at my last autocross, i mean, i have 2 less doors, bigger rear window, led's on my wing for 3rd brake lights, bigger tail lights, and quarter windows, and it specifically said "200SX SE"...........


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

i was comming back from the coast this week-end and saw a 99 sentra, with a 4 inch bolt on exaust tip, and had about a foot and a hlaf sized sticker on the front wind shield that said "SIR", now i might be mistaken but isnt the SIR a honda?
just had to share my rice story..


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

OMG.. that guy should be shot ! Shot in the freakin foot !


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> *i was comming back from the coast this week-end and saw a 99 sentra, with a 4 inch bolt on exaust tip, and had about a foot and a hlaf sized sticker on the front wind shield that said "SIR", now i might be mistaken but isnt the SIR a honda?
> just had to share my rice story.. *



How can he live with himself????????????


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Lets get a group together and hunt him down!!!!


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

that sir sentra incident disgust me cause i have a 99 sentra! grr why why why!!!!!?? couldnt he of atleast puit an sEr sticker?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*



Lets get a group together and hunt him down!!!!

Click to expand...

 * 

I agree with MP.. 

hey MP.. im with ya !


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

what is this, "Nissan's Most Wanted" rice boy?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

............ LOL


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Well if we are on the hunt for him, he lives somewhere on the west coast line os california, probablly in atascadaro. I went to pismo for the 4th and when i was on my way back home (fresno, central valley) i saw that. I almost swerved right into him, to take him out of his misory.....lol i was just soo shocked, i didnt know what to do, But smoke his ass...... i really dont like whooping up on my own kind but the hell with him, fooking trator.....hehe


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

so you guys would hate me if i put a v-tec sticker on my car...?
****************j/k*******************


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sel.. i think your hilarious.. but please be careful.. some people have small tempers here. =P


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*SiR.....*

well, i guess it may be a little bit better than APC across the windshield, right?? or just as bad....also, check out the new Jag that is said to go up against the M5, (heil der M5!!!), the Jaguar S-type R..........


----------

